# Fuel pump going out?



## creighton coffey (Sep 27, 2004)

I think the wire connections of the fuel harness may have corrosion on them.

What else do you think I may check?

Thanks, cc
88 Maxima


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, what r the symptoms of the car? those that which lead u to belive its the fuel pump...


----------



## creighton coffey (Sep 27, 2004)

*May be fuel pump*



cHoPs said:


> well, what r the symptoms of the car? those that which lead u to belive its the fuel pump...


The symptom is the car will not start sometimes when engine is warm. 
I have the take the fuel pump fuse out then start the car and put the fuse 
back in to say running. The other symptom is the engine will sput, spit and miss-fire.

Thanks, cc
88 Maxima


----------

